# Red Eyed Devil Wanted



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiii guys!

So by the title you can see I'm looking for a red eyed devil..Now what is that you may ask?
It's a PEW but instead of white, the rat is black

Here's a picture of one on google








Now, like in the in the picture, it has a little bit of white..that's okay,as long as it's mostly black

Now, I would prefer it to be a boy, but if it is a girl, than please make sure it's spayed..
Uhh yeah..

So yeah if anyone is selling one please let me know

Oh and I live in Northern Utah..Thanks


----------

